# Iraqiel, devourer of misery of the Legion of Sorrows



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Right, when I joined I said that I had a daemon prince/greater daemon conversion planned, and now I'm starting the thread to chronicle my attempts. This model is to go into play as the nominal figurehead of my chaos space marines 'Legion of Sorrows' or my demon spearhead... or really where ever I want him.

Firstly, I feel the need to get better with green stuff. I've had some unfortunate calamaties with it which have meant that I've had to start said conversion from square one a few times. 

Secondly, I need a glue that actually works on the metallic models, since my selleys 'supa-glue' doesn't seem up to the job, and only glues my fingers together (which does NOT help when I'm trying to get gs work done).

Thirdly, my camera is not too high on the quality scales, for which I apologise, since I haven't been able to get nicely focused shots of any of my models, least of all this conversion

Right, since I'm essentially creating my avatar for the table top, I felt the need to be extremely dramatic in my presentation. I started looking at possible models to convert. After blundering around thinking I was going to do some MAJOR greenstuff work, I happened on the nightbringer/sanguinius conversion. This inspired me, so I bought a deciever and some griffon wings.

I had intended to use fabric to add clothes etc. to my conversion, and I think it is still a good idea in theory, however having attempted this the shape of my model unfortunately made my clothing designs unworkable in this instance.

Pictures are of conversion up to current stage (sorry for the lack of detail) and shots of csm army as of a while ago... early may.


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

I like the picks!! Can't wait to see him finished. 

The only thing I could suggest is maybe one of the new washes or something to make them pop, if your into that kinda thing... I haven't used them at all though, they just look promising, haha. Sometimes solid colors just works well.


----------



## skad567 (Jun 4, 2008)

looks pretty good from what I can see.


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Loving the daemon prince conversion so far...for clothes, maybe try some tissue soaked in PVA? Keep it up!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thats a very nice looking conversion so far.

Please go borrow a camera from somebody I wanna see more.:grin:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

*More photoes*

I've decided not to clothe him, because when experimenting I discovered that soaking things in PVA tends to make them shiney, no matter how much I watered it down... molto irritating. So I've come up with a different plan that you shall hopefully see come into fruition shortly. Also, I've entered him in the conversion competition.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

*05 Aug 08 Iraqiel*

Ok, so I've been a bit distracted by work and a squad of daemonettes that tried to seduce me into painting them first, but I've made a bit of progress.

Also fluffwise... I'm considering being very pretentious... more on that after the pics.



















And an older but more detailed shot:









Ok, my fluff:

Who knows what happened 10 millenia ago, when the Emperor and the broken body of Sanguinius were returned from the corrupted, warp twisted hulk that was once the pride of the warmaster's fleet? As the Emperor was rushed towards the Imperial Palace, before the golden throne was invented, when his attention was still torn between the grief at Horus' ultimate betrayal, and maintiaining his psychic defence of the warp-gate spawned in his laboratory by Magnus' warning, what happened to Sanguinius' body?

Already once twisted by its brush with the warp, the body of Sanguinius was intrinsically woven with the demi-elemental fabric of the warp. And though Sanguinius' life had ebbed away as he lay torn at Horus' feet, the Emperor's genetic programing put him into the stasis that allowed a spark of life, if nothing more, to remain within the shell of his body. And so, as he lay embalmed and ready for burial at the head of a legion of fallen heroes, his carapice irreparably destroyed, subtle tendrils of the warp hid his life from the Terrans, and so he was laid to rest.

As the Emperor slowly weakened, an unknown entity of the warp was able to infiltrate his vigil of the warp gate in his palace, and steal away Sanguinius from his mauseleum. Now, after a thousand years hidden within the twists of time and pseudo-space of the warp, he has awakened. And he sees instead of a glorius crusading humanity that he left, a twisted, bloated beast in its death throes. Dismayed, he casts through the visions shown to him through the warp, sees the vast tide of aliens pushing back mankind's hold on his planets, sees the vast departmento munitorium sacrifice needless billions of souls to the xenoform, the arch-traitors' forces, and to the soulless void of an existance that faces almost every citizen of the Emperium. And he knows that he can lead mankind from this brink of annihilation, given the right tools.
But one thing, one vital thing must be accomplished first.

DEATH TO THE CORRUPTION!
DEATH TO THE WANING OF MANKIND!
RELEASE THE SOUL OF THE EMPEROR!
I AM IRAQIEL, AND I WILL BRING TO YOU SORROW!!!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

*Update 07 Aug 08*

I have added more detail and applied the basecoat on the wings. Completion is nigh!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Geez, no replies... any problems that you guys can see?


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

looks nice to me:grin:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Cheers mate. I was considering entering it into the themed painting competition, but I'm not sure that it is competition standard. Any suggestions for improvements?


----------



## Drachaos (Apr 10, 2008)

Not too bad on the flesh work, what i would suggest tho is to relook at your wings... something about them really puts the model off. I would look at 2 colours max on there, 3 seems to mesh them into.... something? I dunno, have a look and see, other than that great work.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Hell they look ace, nice one


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

*Advice taken*

Right, I tried to tone back the wings a bit. I did this by working the grey into silver so that it blends with the flat white nicer. Also lightened the blue and gilded the yellow so that the wings now have a sheen to them.



















Final pictures will go up later today!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

*Final Pictures of Iraqiel*

Right, finished that sooner than I had anticipated. Here are the final pictures of the Iraqiel project, any comments, points for improvement, professional criticism or questions, queries or doubtful points are welcome!


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Good work Ni-Iraquiel! I'm not sure if you've changed the paint scheme of your army (I remember you mentioned you might last time you were in perth) but he's looking good.
You might want to snazz up the blade a bit, with lightning patterns / dripping blood / flames or something olong those lines, as epic weapons are usually considered important for epic heroes, IMHO anyway.


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

He doesn't look really chaos-y to me. More like a judgment angel thing for grey knights...


----------

